# Guilty as charged....



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I walked across my mom's work laptop and changed the keyboard setting, so letters became numbers. She had to call her IT dept to reset it which was a bit technical. Mom was not happy but I have an interview for a position in IT with on Thursday" Lots of Love Kiki xxx


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol!!


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

hahahaha


----------



## saraB260 (Mar 11, 2014)

What kind of cat is he? sooo cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Abby loves to lay on hubby's keyboard ( all that nice warmth) and then he calls me in to figure out what she did. Gotta love these cuties.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Kiki - good luck with your interview!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Sara, Kiki is a British Shorthair, her colour is actually lilac and fawn tho she looks grey in all her photos.
Bon I passed on your good luck wishes. That made me laugh. Larsen I still can't work out how she did it )


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, Kiki! You naughty girl!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh Kiki! You & my G would make any computer person frustrated! G walked over my laptop the other day and my entire screen turned upside down! :crying It was very difficult trying to control the cursor, as everything you do is intuitively the opposite! Had to use my phone to find a quick resolution!:smile: Thank goodness for smartphones!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Jenny bf said:


> Sara, Kiki is a British Shorthair, her colour is actually lilac and fawn tho she looks grey in all her photos.
> Bon I passed on your good luck wishes. That made me laugh. Larsen I still can't work out how she did it )


I know what you mean..Abby changes things I didn't know could be changed. One time I had to do a system restore because I just couldn't figure it out. Luckily that took care of the problem.


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

I love her color! So unusual! what a beautiful kitty! And smart too ^_^


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG thanks for the laugh!! 

LOVE the sweet innocent "who me?" face!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunny Valentine, she is a lovely cat. A bundle of fun and love. 
Spirite, well I laughed after we resolved it. Any time she gets into trouble she pulls that look, while Lulu look at me as if to say " what's she done now!".


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

Xena is as bad as Kiki, or worse......
She once walked across my brand new laptop and shut it down while it was still starting up the BIOS. As a result, the computer would not start up AT ALL any more and had to be completely reinstalled from scratch.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

And I bet there was no remorse from Xena :0) They must have magic paws to do what they do just by walking over keyboards


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

She came to 'help' hubby with reinstalling the laptop and was quite indignant at being shooed away...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Kiki, you sound very qualified as an IT! You may also want to consider a covert job with the CIA or FBI as cyber technology is the up and coming career field to get in to!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

LoL, as long she never got sent out to actually spy, far too clumsy and noisy and she would crack under interrogation if offered a small piece of cheese or cat treat


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

So Kiki, how'd the IT interview go?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Well Bon, Kiki is considering the package. Bit concerned that there is not enough break time in which to snooze, that she will not be allowed to chase things across the screens of the computers, or distract other team members with cuteness or to play Da bird with her. So I think she will turn down the offer.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

I can totally understand Kiki's decision - some companies have rules that are unrealistic and TOO STRICT!


----------

